
Show HN: The Task Switch - wdfx
https://doug.pacifico-hammond.co.uk/software/hardware/2018/06/24/the-task-switch.html
======
wdfx
I have built a little box of buttons which I can use to record the time I
spend on each activity at work. Mostly just for my own amusement. I’ve open
sourced the entire concept, software and physical designs.

~~~
waltonizer
Very interesting and enjoyable read, thank you.

